# implantation



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

Does implantation need to occur to get a positive pg result. I ovulated on the 30th. I have felt symptoms all week. I took test after test and even a blood test on Tuesday morning. The blood test came back neg. I had spotting on Wed morning and NOTHING since. I'm exhausted, nauseous . I cramp think I'm going to bleed more and nothing. Even if I put a tampon in and remove it just to check if there's anything "up there" it comes out with just a slight brownish gray something but absolutely no red. Not even a tinge.

Sorry I've been a pain in everyone's a** but after 3 births I have never had this happen.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Implantation does need to occur for positive hpt. It's also possible the bleeding is the embryo burrowing further into the uterine lining...I hope you get your answer soon!!!!


----------



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

Well then I cant be pregnant because the blood test said it was neg. A blood test would have been able to detect HCG after 10 dpo. So I'll just wait for AF to come full force.


----------



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

AF is here. Weird. After 5 pregnancies I could have sworn I was preg.


----------



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

AF is NOT here. I spot. It stops. I spot. It stops.

I'm going to scream.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Test again. Your O date could have been off, even just a day or two would make a difference if you implanted late. I had a blood test at 10 DPO that came back "borderline" with an hcg of only 4. She had just barely implanted, I guess. You could have been 10 DPO when you had the blood test, but what if you were only 8 or 9? The spotting could be an implantation sign, even now.


----------



## adamsfam07 (Sep 9, 2006)

I know it's impolite to ask a lady her age but are you an older mother? The reason I ask is that this sounds like exactly what happened to my mom, when she was about 45 she had a scare and thought she was pregnant because AF hadn't come in a while, then she would spot, and stop, then start again. She went to her Dr. and found out that she was already entering the early stages of menopause. Anyway, I hope for your sake because your TTC that this is not the case with you, just thought I'd share my moms experience.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto3boys* 
A blood test would have been able to detect HCG after 10 dpo.

Not necessarily...even if you WERE 10 DPO, you still may not have yet implanted. The average timeframe for implantation is 6-12 DPO, and you may have JUST implanted at that time as well, which if you had a qualitative blood test over a quantitative, it'd have showed negative.


----------

